# Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Januar 2013)

*Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei HTPC-Sets bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten:

*Cooltek Coolcube:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Cooltek Coolcube handelt es sich um ein HTPC-Gehäuse für Mini-ITX-Mainboards. Die Bauweise des wurfelförmigen Gehäuses ermöglicht es, bis zu 8 Zentimter hohe CPU-Kühler, Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 18,5 Zentimetern sowie gewöhnliche ATX-Netzteile zu verbauen. Die Abwärme kann durch ein perforiertes Seitenteil entweichen. An der Rückseite lassen sich aber bei Bedarf bis zu vier 40-mm-Lüfter installieren, um die Kühlung zu optimieren. Im Gehäuse lassen sich problemlos eine SSD und eine 3,5-Zoll-Festplatte verbauen, maximal haben zwei 2,5-Zoll-Datenspeicher Platz. Das Aluminiumgehäuse verfügt über die Abmessungen 200 x 210 x 240 mm (B x H x T) und wiegt lediglich 1,1 Kilogramm. Mehr Informationen zum Coolcube gibt es bei Cooltek.de: Details zum Cooltek Coolcube

*Thermalright AXP-100:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thermalright AXP-100 ist ein für HTPCs entwickelter Low-Profile-Kühler mit sechs 6-mm-Heatpipes. Die Höhe des AXP-100 inklusive Lüfter beträgt lediglich 58 mm, Länge und Breite betragen 121 beziehungsweise 105 mm. Beim mitgelieferten Ventilator handelt es sich um das 100-mm-Modell TY-100 mit PWM-Anschluss, das für 900 bis 2.500 U/min ausgelegt ist. Die Lüfterhalterung kann in 90-Grad-Schritten gedreht werden und nimmt auch Lüfter mit 120-mm-Bohrungen auf. Die Montage des Thermalright-Kühlers ist auf Mainboards mit den Sockel 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011 sowie AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2 möglich. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich Chill-Factor-III-Wärmeleitpaste. Weitere Angaben erhaltet ihr bei Thermalright.de: Details zum Thermalright AXP-100

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Cooltek und Thermalright die Chance  dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein HTPC-Set mit einem Cooltek Cooltube und einem Thermalright AXP-100 zu testen. Den Verand der Produkte übernimmt PC-Cooling. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit HTPCs und/oder Mini-PCs aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test eines HTPC-Sets mit Hardware von Cooltek und Thermalright verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt am besten auch an, welche Hardware ihr in dem Gehäuse verbauen und mit dem AXP-100 kühlen möchtet. Erfahrungen mit HTPCs und/oder Mini-PCs  und vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr eine   Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit HTPCs und/oder Mini-PCs haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 6 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 31.03.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 10.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens zehn eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von  anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens zwei selbst erstellte Grafiken (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.                      

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft etwas über zwei Wochen lang bis Sonntag, dem 10.02.2013, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Kosake (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Dann werde ich mal den Anfang machen 
Ich möchte mich gerne als Lesertester bewerben. Ich stelle seit 12 Jahren PC Systeme für Familie, Bekannte und auch beruflich zusammen. Erfahrungen mit HTPC- und insbesondere Mini - ITX Systemen sind zur Genüge vorhanden. 

Was ich mir als Testgrundlage vorstelle und welche Hardware vorhanden ist:
Interessant ist sicher ein direkter Vergleich zwischen dem Cooltek Coolcube und dem BitFenix Prodigy hinsichtlich Temperaturen bzw. Kühlungsmöglichkeiten und dem Innenaufbau. Des Weiteren müsste sich der Thermalright AXP-100 mit dem beliebten Thermalright HR-02 Macho und dem Low-Profil Kühler Samuel 17 von Prolimatech messen. 
Als Testsoftware stehen BluRay Setups, theorethische und Spiele - Benchmarks zur Verfügung, um die Systeme vergleichen zu können. Testergebnisse werden mit Diagrammen und Tabellen zur besseren Veranschaulichung unterlegt. Fotos dürfen bei einem Test auch nicht fehlen und werden mit meiner Digital Kamera angefertigt.
Als Testsystem steht ein AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, der mit 4,5 Ghz betrieben werden kann und ein undervoltet AMD A10-5700 zur Verfügung. Betrieben werden die Prozessoren auf einem ASRock FM2A75M-ITX und einem ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M, als Arbeitsspeicher kommen jeweils 8GB DDR3-2133 von G.Skill im Dual Channel zum Einsatz.


----------



## NAFFER (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Ich fahre mal fort.
Ich möchte mich gerne auch als Lesertester bewerben. Ich stelle seit ca. 15 Jahren PC´s zusammen und arbeite derzeit in einem PC-Geschäft und baue dort leidenschaftlich für Kunden inviduelle PC-Systeme zusammen.

Ich habe mir erst vor kurzem einen Mini-PC zusammengestellt auf dem Windows Server 2012 Essentails als Heim PC läuft. Dieser trägt ein :

Sapphire IPC-AM3DD785G Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3
mit einem AMD X3 für den kompromiss aus leistung und Stromverbrauch. 
DDR3 8GB G.Skill 1600 Mhz.

Warum ich für den Test der richtige wäre `? Ich habe keinen guten CPU Kühler gefunden der dort vernünftig passt. (sehr eng)
Für mich wäre das nicht nur eine Private Verbesserung sondern auch eine gewonnene Erfahrung die ich an meinen Kunden weitergeben kann.

Würde den einbau auch mit Foto´s dokumentieren.


----------



## razorB (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
ich möchte mich ebenfalls als Lesertester für die beiden oben genannten HTPC-Komponenten bewerben. Damit ihr wisst, mit wem ihr es "zu tun habt", will ich mich kurz vorstellen: 
Ich bin schon ein etwas älteres Baujahr (48 Jahre alt) und beschäftige mich seit den 90er Jahren intensiv mit PCs. Ich habe mir vor kurzem aus folgenden Komponenten ein NAS zusammen gestellt, welche auch als Vergleich bzw. Referenz für die Testobjekte herhalten müssten:
Lian Li PC-Q25
4x 1TB HDD (3x Samsung, 1X Western Digital)
Asrock H67M-ITX
Intel I3-2120T
Prolimatech Samuel 17
8GB DDR3-1333
Seasonic S12 650W
zusätzlich hätte ich als Grafikkarte noch eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 Ultimate anzubieten... eine geeignete Hardware-Basis wäre also vorhanden. 
Meine Photoausrüstung besteht aus Lichtzelt, Stativ, zwei Tageslichtlampen und einer Nikon D7000 DSLR....eine gewisse Erfahrung im Verfassen und Veröffentlichen von Photos/Reviews kann ich ebenfalls vorweisen: ich habe für ein paar Monate bei "www.pc-max.de" das Ressort "Eingabegeräte" betreut, musste dies aber leider wegen chronischen Zeitmangels wieder aufgegeben (guckts du hier, oder hier).
Über eine positive Resonanz auf diese Bewerbung würde ich mich sehr freuen, denn ich hätte -auf gut Deutsch- mal wieder "richtig Bock" auf das Verfassen eines schönen Tests/Reviews
Gruß razorB


----------



## caine2011 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Hallo, ich möchte mich hier auf den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich interessiere mich jetzt seit geraumer Zeit für PC Hardware im mITX-Format.

Derzeit habe ich einen AMD E-350 in einem Lian Li Q08 Gehäuse, der mir als Homeserver dient. Als Serverbesitzer ist es mit sehr wichtig, dass geringe Systemtemperaturen mit annehmbarer Lautstärke einhergehen und das beim 24/7-Betrieb. 
Als Arbeitsrechner verwende ich gerade einen Intel Core i3-3225 in Kombination mit dem Asrock B75M-ITX (der Preis/Leistungstipp aus dem PCGH-Special der letzten Ausgabe) und einer angegrauten HD 5850.
Zusätzlich hätte ich als Testobjekte einen i7-2600k und eine 7950, um das Gehäuse an seine Temperatur- und Platzgrenzen zu bringen.
Einen vernünftigen starken Kühler und ein Gehäuse für das System suche ich derzeit noch, denn es ist schwierig, eine leise Komination aus Gehäuse + CPU-Kühler im mITX-Format zu finden. Derzeit verwende ich eine Corsair H50 Kompaktwasserkühlung, um eine Grafikkarte auf einem Mini-Mainboard verwenden zu können in einem "großen" Standardgehäuse.
Für den HTPC Einsatz verwende ich eine ASUS Xonar DX für die Versorgung der Wohnzimmerheimkinoanlage. Allerdings fehlt mir bei dem Cubitek die Möglichkeit, ODD's einzusetzen.
Da mir vor allem die Lautstärke wichtig ist, verwende ich eine Samsung 830 SSD mit 256GB Gesamtkapazität. Als Datenspeicher dient der oben genannte heimische Server.

Wichtig für mich sind folgende Punkte (und deshalb ausführlich getestet):



Temperaturen des Gesamtsystems/der CPU/der GPU im Vergleich zum oben genannten Lian Li


Kompatibilität meiner Grafikkarten zum Gehäuse



Lautstärke des Gesamtsystems (subjektiv, da kein Messequipment)



Komfort beim Einbau, ist mir gerade bei mITX sehr wichtig

Warum interessiert mich das Gehäuse:
1. Das beim Case verwendete Material ist Aluminium, was meinen bisherigen Gehäuse ähnelt, Lian Li mir aber eigentlich zu wenig Innovationen in letzter Zeit herausbringt.
2. Es hat keinen Platz für ein ODD, da mir das Design mit der "cleanen" Front sehr gut gefällt und ich ohnehin keine optischen Medien verwende. (Steam sei dank.)
3. Dadurch dass ein normales Netzteil verwendet werden kann, ist die Auswahl und die Effizienz höher als bei SFX-Netzteilen. Außerdem kann man ein Fullsize-Netzteil mit seinen größeren Lüftern sowohl besser in das thermische Management des PC's einbinden, als auch eine leisere Gesamtlautstärke erzielen.
4. Es hat Front-USB3.0, was ich aufgrund 3 externer USB3.0 Geräte bei meinem Gehäuse sehr vermisse.

Warum interessiert mich der Lüfter:
1. Hier möchte hauptsächlich einen Vergleich zwischen meiner Kompaktwakü und dem Thermalright anstellen, vor allem hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Temperatur. Da man 120mm Lüfter auch auf dem AXP-100 montieren kann, ist eine gute Vergleichbarkeit gegeben.
2. Wie ist die Montage gelöst?
3. Passen noch Erweiterungskarten auf das MB oder versperrt der Kühler den Platz?/Ist genug Platz für Ramriegel?

Warum sollte ich Lesertester werden?
Einen Lesertest habe ich bereits hier veröffentlicht, auch im Bereich Gehäuse.
Mir macht das Auswählen der richtigen Hardware und deren Zusammenbau sehr viel Spaß, genau wie das Teilen meiner Erfahrungen mit anderen.
M-ITX Systeme interessieren mich derzeit am meisten, sodass ich einen ziemlich guten Überblick habe.
Ob ich damit euren Anforderungen genüge, müsst ihr entscheiden. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. 

Als langjähriges Mitglied in diesem Forum habe ich hier schon ein paar Tests verfasst und auf einer externen Seite als "Redakteur" für Gehäuse auch viel Erfahrung gesammelt im Bezug auf Testberichte schreiben und worauf es beim Test von Gehäusen ankommt. 

Meine Testhardeware besteht aus diversen Komponenten:
System 1: Celeron G550, H67 Mainboard, wahlweise HD 4650 mit Aktivlüfter
System 2: Celeron 220 (Intel d201gly2)
System 3: i5-3470, H67 Mainboard, HD 6450 oder GTX260

Des Weiteren würde ich gerne die WaKü-Tauglichkeit des Gehäuses testen. Ist es dort möglich eine konventionelle WaKü einzubauen und keine "stand alone". 

Testberichte von mir außerhalb dieses Forums sende ich gerne per Mail an euch (Zwecks Forenregelpunkt "Werbung").

Würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## Ghost916 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für euren HTPC-Lesertest! 

Seit vielen Jahren konfiguriere und baue ich PC´s für den Eigengebrauch und nahe stehende Freunde, Bekannte und Verwandte. Nach den Zeiten der klassischen Big & Midi-Tower beschäftige ich mich mittlerweile mit dem reizvollen Thema, möglichst leistungsfähige Systeme in kleinem Format zu "konstruieren". Die dabei auftretenden Zielkonflikte im Spannungsfeld zwischen Leistung, Temperatur und Lautstärke stellen eine hohe Anforderung an die verbauten Komponenten dar. Das Cooltek Coolcube ist in mancher Hinsicht einzigartig, ungewiss ist aber ob eine ausreichende Kühlung möglichst leistungsstarker Komponenten umsetzbar ist. Der Themalright AXP-100 würde aufgrund der kompakten Bauweise einen guten Partner für den Coolcube abgeben, sofern die Kühlleistung in einem so kompakten Gehäuse ausreicht und die Lautstärke dabei in angemessenem Rahmen bleibt. An dieser Stelle würde ich einen direkten Vergleich mit dem Samuel 17 von Prolimatech anstellen. Passende Hardware so wie die Möglichkeit ansprechende Bilder anzufertigen sind natürlich vorhanden. 

Meinen Fokus würde ich insbesondere auf die Spieletauglichkeit des HTPC´s legen. Gaming in 1080p würde sich aufgrund der zu erwartenden räumlichen Nähe zum Fernseher anbieten und Steam bietet mit dem neuen Big Picture Modus eine geeignete Platform für dieses aktuelle Thema. Darüber hinaus kann ich mir kaum einen besseren Belastungstest unter "realen" Bedingungen vorstellen...  

Ich hätte Freude daran mir die Zeit zu nehmen einen ausführlichen und bebilderten Testbericht abzuliefern! 

Viele Grüße, 

Torsten


----------



## nSomniA (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich möchte mich für euren Lesertest bewerben.

Zu mir: Ich bin Informatikstudent und betreibe nebenher ein Kleingewerbe für Custom-PCs und PC-Reperaturen. An Computern rumbasteln war schon immer meine Leidenschaft, weshalb ich seit 2 Monaten nun auch ein BitFenix Prodigy besitzte, welches als Case für meinen aktuellen Gaming-PC genutzt wird.
Und daher auch meine Bewerbung: viele Leute fragen nach einem potenten PC im Kleinformat, wobei ihnen natürlich das Prodigy zu groß ist. Jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob ich meine doch etwas exotische CPU, einen Xeon E3-1245v2 im Coolcube mit dem AXP-100 gekühlt bekomme und dies somit auch für manchen Kunden eine erstrebenswerte Konfiguration ergibt, oder man den Kompromiss zwischen Größe und Leistung, aka Prodigy, eingehen muss, um alles schön kühl zu halten. Dabei wäre ein Vergleich von Prodigy zu Coolcube bzw. Megahalems zu AXP-100 möglich und auch interessant, da der Xeon mMn ein guter Allrounder für kleinere CAD-Anwendungen darstellt und zur Not auch in Verbindung mit einer kleinen GraKa interessant ist für größere bzw. aufwändigere Aufgaben in Richtung Video-/Bildbearbeitung möglich sind.
Da Größe heutzutage auch eine immer wichtigere Rolle spielt, wäre es schön, testen zu können, ob das Konzept Coolcube, AXP-100 und Xeon aufgeht.

So Far

nSom


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Vielen Dank für eure Bewerbungen! Für den Lesertest wurden caine2011 und MalkavianChild ausgewählt.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Vielen Dank. Packet kam heute an


----------



## caine2011 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Cooltek Coolcube und Thermalright AXP-100 für zwei HTPC-Fans*

Meins kam auch gerade an.

Vielen Dank schon einmal


----------

